# May you never have a jellyfish bad day!!!



## colormyworld (Jan 5, 2011)

One of my favorite things I've read, ALWAYS makes me crack up! Thought you all might like it as well:

This is even funnier when you realize it's real! Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.

Rob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana . He
performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs.

Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister. She then sent it to radio
station 103.2 on FM dial in Ft. Wayne , Indiana , who was sponsoring a
worst job experience contest. Needless to say, she won.

Hi Sue,

Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother.

Last week I had a bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling
down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you
to make you realize it's not so bad after all .

Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with
a few technicalities of my job.

As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a suit
to the office. It's a wet suit. This time of year the water is quite
cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel powered
industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the
water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature.

It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is
taped to the air hose. Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've
used it several times with no complaints.

What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose
and stuff it down the back of my wet suit. This floods my whole suit
with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi.

Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to
itch. So, of course, I scratched it. This only made things worse.
Within a few seconds my butt started to burn. I pulled the hose out from
my back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened.

The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my
suit.. Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't
stick to it However, the crack of my butt was not as fortunate.

When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the
jellyfish into the crack of my butt.

I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator. His
instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other
divers, were all laughing hysterically.

Needless to say I aborted the dive. I was instructed to make three agonizing

in-water decompression stops totaling thirty-five minutes before I could
reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. When I arrived
at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet.

As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running
down
his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon
as
I got in the chamber..

The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't poop for two days because my butt
was
swollen shut.

So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it

would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your butt.

Now repeat to yourself, "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job."

Now whenever you have a bad day, ask yourself, is this a jellyfish bad day?

May you NEVER have a jellyfish bad day!!!!!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 5, 2011)

ROFLMAO!! I've known Robert for years and this is a very true story that happened a few years back.I just never expected to see it related on the tortoise forum! I'll give him a call and let him know of his new celebrity status.


----------



## onarock (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats a great story. I have been hit by jellyfish many times in many different ways, but not like that. I did have one caught in the neck area of my wetsuit on my back at the top of my zipper, that was no fun. How about a stingray? Those are pleasurable. Everyone should have the joy of getting a 3" barb stuck in their leg. Eel's, its a nice rush to get tangled up with one of those when your putting your hand in a hole 20' underwater at 2:00am trying to grab lobsters because your wife has been buggin about lobstertails since day one of the season. The joys of the ocean. I have been blessed to have lived my whole life within 15 min of the most mighty and beautifull ocean on earth, The Pacific.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG amazing! Copy and paste it in google, and you will see it's on several blogs and other sites. I ran into the story a few years ago and still go back and read it. Tell him congrats on his awesome sense of humor!!! It's probably the best way to deal with a situation like that!!! lol

And onarock, I luckily have never had the pleasure of running into a jellyfish or stingray. The worst pain I've felt was probably a spinal compression fracture, but that was because I'm clumsy. And that's pretty much healed. But no painful animal encounters other than some iguana whiplash and savannah bite lol.


----------



## Isa (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL poor guy, talk about having a bad day...


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a jelly wrapped around my leg when i was young. Off the coast of Calif.. shallow water.. 
felt like many bee stings.. very painful..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

L.O.L.


----------



## Angi (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh that is awful. I have seen jellyfish, but never been stung. I have heard it is painful.


----------

